# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  comparaciones odiosas

## perdiguera

Tomando datos de foreros:
Mequinenza según Xuquer (uno de los 5  big embalses) 1.533 hm3
Cuenca del Segura 1.129 Hm3
Población aguas abajo de Mequinenza a la que éste puede dar servicio:44.000 según Pau Esmel
Población a la que da servicio la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla en invierno 2.000.000
Me gustaría que alguien me lo explique

----------


## Xuquer

> Tomando datos de foreros:
> Mequinenza según Xuquer (uno de los 5  big embalses) 1.533 hm3
> Cuenca del Segura 1.129 Hm3
> Población aguas abajo de Mequinenza a la que éste puede dar servicio:44.000 según Pau Esmel
> Población a la que da servicio la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla en invierno 2.000.000
> Me gustaría que alguien me lo explique



Hola Perdiguera, los datos que tu reflejas en tu post son el resultado de una situación geográfica, es lo que hay, el Ebro es caudaloso y regular y el Segura es mas modesto, eso no se puede cambiar.

Otra cosa es la de los excedentes, que debe de ser por donde tu quieres enfocarlo.
Es redundar,siempre lo mismo.

Los excedentes son los que la España seca reivindica que se transvasen.

Definición de excedentes(cosecha propia  :Big Grin: ): Despues de abastecer todo lo necesario, incluido el sostenimiento medioambiental del DeltEbre, lo que sobra.


salu2  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Si miramos según los datos hay que dejar de hablar del trasvase del Ebre para siempre:

Embalse de Alcántara- 3160 hm3 de capacidad
Embalse de La Serena- 3210 hm3
Embalse de Almendra- 2586 hm3
En España hay, según embalses.net 54308 hm3 de capacidad total de los que 7403 petenece al Ebro, prácticamente la misma que el Duero. Se podría olvidar durante una temporada el trasvase del Ebro y hacerlo de un trasvase Duero-Segura.
Considero este uno de los pocos foros serios que quedan en este país, pero últimamente estamos entrando en la típica guerra entre los partidarios del trasvase y los que no. Es cierto que ahora hay exceso de agua y que los pantanos de esta cuenca están desembalsando bastantes hm3 por semana, pero me gustarís recordar que esta zona es la más seca de Catalunya, y que dentro de uno o dos meses el río no llevará el cabal actual.

----------


## Xuquer

> Pero que no contais con el marisco que se cultiva en el delta del Ebro, que necesita agua dulce!
> El nivel de salinidad augmentaria en dias, y adios a cultivar arroz, y adios al marisco, las lagunas, es que estoy empezando a pensar que no os importa nada El Delta del Ebro.




Me autocito para que leas bien : Definición de excedentes(cosecha propia  :Big Grin: ): Despues de abastecer todo lo necesario, incluido el sostenimiento medioambiental del DeltEbre, lo que sobra.



salu2  :Wink: 


AH, se me olvidaba, si que importa el Delta del Ebro... y muchisimas cosa más

----------


## Xuquer

> Si miramos según los datos hay que dejar de hablar del trasvase del Ebre para siempre:
> 
> Embalse de Alcántara- 3160 hm3 de capacidad
> Embalse de La Serena- 3210 hm3
> Embalse de Almendra- 2586 hm3
> En España hay, según embalses.net 54308 hm3 de capacidad total de los que 7403 petenece al Ebro, prácticamente la misma que el Duero. Se podría olvidar durante una temporada el trasvase del Ebro y hacerlo de un trasvase Duero-Segura.
> Considero este uno de los pocos foros serios que quedan en este país, pero últimamente estamos entrando en la típica guerra entre los partidarios del trasvase y los que no. Es cierto que ahora hay exceso de agua y que los pantanos de esta cuenca están desembalsando bastantes hm3 por semana, pero me gustarís recordar que esta zona es la más seca de Catalunya, y que dentro de uno o dos meses el río no llevará el cabal actual.





Ahora que es cuando sobra se transvasa, cuando no lleve el cudal suficiente no se transvasa  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

> Ahora que es cuando sobra se transvasa, cuando no lleve el cudal suficiente no se transvasa


Creo que en eso estamos todos de acuerdo y si se cumpliera realmente no existiría ningún tipo de oposición

----------


## Xuquer

> Creo que en eso estamos todos de acuerdo y si se cumpliera realmente no existiría ningún tipo de oposición





¡¡ pero si no dais la oportunidad de probarlo !!   :Confused: 

Dejad un pequeño rinconcito para la duda  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Xuquer

> Si se hacen las obras, del rio Ebro mandara la comunitat Valenciana i la Region de Murcia que no lo veeis! si con el tajo-segura hacen lo que quieren, uqe harán con el  Ebro pues lo mismo.
> Y aparte, ya podeis estar contentos, que el canal Xerta-Calix ya esta a punto de finalizar. Se han ampliado las zonas de regadío.
> Ya tenemos Bastante porfavor!


 :Frown: ............

----------


## perdiguera

La definición de Xuquer la suscribo totalmente. Bravo! :Smile:

----------

